# Danios (zebra) with what?



## Russj1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello 
New to the site and new to the hobby. 

I just got a 20 gallon tank for my 4 year old boy. It's all cycled and now home 6 lovely zebra danios.

My son has his heart set on a bigger more colourful fish, but I'm stuck on what would go best? I've had to explain to him why he can't have a shark haha.
Angels and Betta's look nice but I'm sure they'd get nipped.

Any suggestions welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

just about any community fish should work. mollies and platties are good starters. any of the tetras would also be good tank mates.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cardinal Tetras would be cool in that tank. They are a nice blue and red and I believe are bit more hardy than neon tetras (which look very similar there is a slight difference in the red and blue color, can you spot it?  ).


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ I love the Cards! I have 6 of them and much prefer them over Neons - I def' see the colour difference!


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Male guppies r big and colOrful. Or 6 or more female Bettas r bright colors and very active. Neon or cardinal tetras. I think angels need bigger tanks than 20 gals but I'm not certain. Platies n mollies and guppies r colorful and easy but if u mix male and females than ull en up with a million babies.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ 1 Angel needs at least 29 gallons alone. And, do not mix Bettas. Even female Bettas. They have attitude just as much as the males do, and you're just begging for trouble if you put more than 1 in a 20 gallon tank - there WILL be death!

If you want something tiny, cute and bright, Chili Rasboras are a great little schooler/shoaler. They are teeny tiny, less than 1cm each, and are bright red with a bright blue stripe. Very cute and active little fish! I've had them before.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dwarf gouramis


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

actually if your tanks heavily planted and you slowly introduce the betta and keep him in a rearing tank for a few days so it stops flaring at your danios it could be done.i've seen betta with other fish doing just fine.you can also have at least 3 PEARL danios i have longfin danios and some pearl danios to add a little color.but yes tetras might be better since they do have more color. if you dont want a betta with the danios make sure its a female they seem less aggressive then the males.


----------

